# Roleplay Writers Unite



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

I just thought I would create a thread to help people find a RP partner because Lord knows It's been taking me a forever to find someone willing to do an mature, literate, yaoi anthropomorphic rp. Deviant Art can only get you so far. I usually look for people on devaintart, but unfortunately it's starting to get dull because all people wanna rp is human or animals who arn't that unique. It gets pretty dull rping with neko's and inu's all the time. Most people arn't unique with the animals they are at least  not in the chatrooms I've been in. So I guess I'm saying this Thread is for people who want to rp a character and if people are interested then they can be contact.


----------



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

My Character

*Name*: Heinrich "Hein" Prince
*Species*: Tadpole becoming a Frog
*Ethnicity*: British
*Age*: 18-19
*Hair*: Golden Blond
*Skin*: Green :3
*Eyes*: Pinkish Red with yellow whites
*Occupation*: I would like Hein to be a student in something. If he's in Military School he would be a scientist or doctor, though he might tourcher people criminals or deserters in his spare time. In Bording School he would be a nurse or doctor, again he would be a murder in secret, expermenting on people and seeing the affects of his liquid creations once injected into the victuims body. Yes I know very creepy.
*Personality Preview*: Insane, Hyper, Fun Loving, Hard to anger, Loves to experment with liquids, Enjoys shot needles. He loves to eat and he's kind of a killer, depending what setting he's in.
*Quirks*: He croaks randomly, he has a yellow moped he refurbished, he will sometimes eat bugs, he smiles almost all the time.
*Position*: Uke (bottum)

Roleplay
*Setting*: I would like Military School Setting or some type of Bording School setting.
*Level*: I tend to type a lot when I'm really into a rp, I love paragraph typing even though it takes me a while to post. I love rps with detail and literate. I'm fine with miss spellings... I'm not perfect at all in that field and some grammers mistakes are fine as well, but please do not chat-speak if you do want to rp with me.
*Type of Rp*: I enjoy yaoi, plain in simple, I won't compromise. I don't enjoy she-males or females... just two dudes. Sorry ^-^; I've been like that since I started rping. For those who don't know what yaoi is, it's Male/Male goodness.

Hope I get some people to protisopate.:grin:


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 7, 2009)

Why is it so hard for people to read rules?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=45&a=1



			
				The rules. said:
			
		

> *NO*
> Role playing threads.



I also find it hillarious how you complain about RP being "dull", yet you put so many restrictions on what you want to actually roleplay. "Military School" or "Boarding School". That's it? If you want variety, don't use demands like that. Also...



> Hope I get some people to *protisopate.*



...what the fuck is that word?


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 7, 2009)

I think that rule means "no using threads for roleplaying," not "no threads about roleplaying," but maybe a mod can clear that up.


----------



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

That's what I thought. I wasn't saying rping here. I was just saying that people should get together and rp, Not rp in this exact thread...


----------



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Why is it so hard for people to read rules?
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=45&a=1
> 
> ...


 
Okay dude, I don't know whats your problem, but seriously you need to calm down. Honestly, if your going to just criticizes me then why did you post in this thread in the first place. All you had to say was "I rp threads arn't allowed." instead saying all that stuff. Seriously, get a life... and for your information. Yes, it's dull because I haven't done Military School rps and Boarding School rps. I hate people like this...


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> ...what the fuck is that word?



Come now.  You know that word is supposed to be participate.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 7, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> I think that rule means "no using threads for roleplaying," not "no threads about roleplaying," but maybe a mod can clear that up.



I'm looking for RP myself, but a simple search will tell you that all threads pertaining to RP, whether it be an ad or an attempt to actually RP, are almost always locked.


----------



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah, I didn't know that. But thanks for telling me that. I'm glad to see that most people here aren't complete assholes.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 7, 2009)

TanukiOfYaoi said:


> Okay dude, I don't know whats your problem, but seriously you need to calm down. Honestly, if your going to just criticizes me then why did you post in this thread in the first place. All you had to say was "I rp threads arn't allowed." instead saying all that stuff. Seriously, get a life... and for your information. Yes, it's dull because I haven't done Military School rps and Boarding School rps. I hate people like this...



*NERD RAAAAAAAGE*

I posted here because you're being a tool. You whine and whine about RP being dull, then demand to only roleplay two things. That isn't going to help you with the dull aspect.

I love how you immediately jump into "get a life" because I told you the truth. You're the one breaking rules on a furry forum and looking for RP. So, uh... yeah.


----------



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> *NERD RAAAAAAAGE*
> 
> I posted here because you're being a tool. You whine and whine about RP being dull, then demand to only roleplay two things. That isn't going to help you with the dull aspect.
> 
> I love how you immediately jump into "get a life" because I told you the truth. You're the one breaking rules on a furry forum and looking for RP. So, uh... yeah.



I'm not whining, I'm simply stating that I'm tired of the same rps. If that rubs you the wrong way, that's your problem, simply keep it to yourself. The setting was only a suggestion. I can do any setting I or another wants. And it would help me cure the dullness because I haven't ever rped a Military School. 

Your not understanding why I told you to get a life. I didn't tell your because you 'told you the truth'. I'm telling you because of your flaming me and gave me unneed critizesm. I didn't know you couldn't look for an rp on this forum. I'm new and I would think that would be understandable.

You really make yourself look like a prick. It's kinda funny. And it's not Nerd Rage at all, your just a guy without a life trying to have some fun by flaming a newcomer.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 7, 2009)

Settle down, you two.


> I'm telling you because of your flaming me


And you took the bait.  Don't respond to any more of his posts to avoid getting this thread even further off track.
And don't respond to this post, either.
We all good?  'Kay.  Moving on.


----------



## TanukiOfYaoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright...


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

hmmm?


----------



## ScottyDM (Feb 9, 2009)

Any boarding school RP can be improved by the addition of cat girls, as everyone knows.  And what's better than a cat girl, but a naked cat girl being eaten by a naga? (NSFW, due to the abundance of spittle, of course).

S-


----------

